# Adopting a MF system.



## RLPhoto (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been saving my monies for along time to adopt a MF system to replace one of my 5D3's for dedicated Staged Photo usage. I have a budget of 8K to start a system and this is what I liked so far.

What I'd Like out of the system

1. Sync Speed
2. Prolonged Shelf life. (How long can I use it before no Backs work for it or other pitfalls.)
3. Repair & Upkeep Costs
4. Len's Selection vs Pricing
5. ??? Anything else I should consider?

Hasselblad H2D + 39mp Kodak Back + HV90x Viewfinder + 80mm HC F/2.8 - More or less around 8K.

Or should I consider Phase One? They're alittle more pricey though... 

Alot of options but I'd like to know what system I should choose.


----------



## Menace (Jul 18, 2014)

Have you had any first hand experience with either of the systems?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 18, 2014)

My only experience was a H1 body w/ P25+ at a camera store and I used to have 501CM hasselblad. Otherwise, I haven't actually shot with a H bodied Hasselblad.


----------



## Menace (Jul 18, 2014)

Given the two options, I'd likely go with the:

"Hasselblad H2D + 39mp Kodak Back + HV90x Viewfinder + 80mm HC F/2.8 - More or less around 8K".

It's within the budget and no doubt with your knowledge and expertise it will be a great add on to your current kit. After using it for say for a couple of years you can assess your MF needs again and decide if more investment is warranted. 

Also, interesting to see what other CR members suggest.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2014)

I will soon be selling a 5D3 Body, the 24mm F/1.4L II, and the 50mm F/1.2L. I decided to go with Hasselblad because their lens selection is alittle better, True Focus and the Equipment is slightly more affordable. I'll lose out on 1/1600 Syncs but 1/800ths is plenty for the added benefit of True Focus.

Will post again when I've sold this equipment and Ordered the Blad.


----------



## Menace (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice one. Can't wait to see the photos from thenew set up


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2014)

Congratulations Ramon,

MF really is a massive step up and the truth is MF files are as beautiful as those MF slides were back in the day.

As for kit, I wouldn't get either, the H2 is old and you will have inevitable service issues with it. You must be doing this through a DBA or better yet an LLC, speak to an accountant first, there are no tax advantages to spending your capital like that and it will take you years to write it down, get a lease purchase agreement and get an H5D kit http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/893189-REG/Hasselblad_H5D_40_DSLR_Camera_With.html and 100% of your payments are tax deductible, including the down payment. With the tax breaks you get for lease purchase you save way more than the interest, way way more. You also maintain some of your capital to get whatever inevitable thing you need, batteries, software etc and get you through a rainy day.

I am not one to borrow money, but this is a gilt edged business purchase because you can maximise the tax breaks and always have a camera worth more than your business owes.

I know we don't see eye to eye often but trust me on this, speak to your accountant first.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you PBD. This purchase is out of pocket and I've already made the money to afford a older body system. You are right about the h2 systems and I had already decided to go with a minimum of an H3D system and am currently negotiating a H3D-II 39 system. 

With a piece of my 35mm kit sold and the funds already put away for it, it's time to jump to MF. I had a depreciation write off on my 5d3s as they did drop from 3500-2800ish these past 2 years but this camera has already depreciated most of its value and will be slower to depreciate any more.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Thank you PBD. This purchase is out of pocket and I've already made the money to afford a older body system. You are right about the h2 systems and I had already decided to go with a minimum of an H3D system and am currently negotiating a H3D-II 39 system.
> 
> With a piece of my 35mm kit sold and the funds already put away for it, it's time to jump to MF. I had a depreciation write off on my 5d3s as they did drop from 3500-2800ish these past 2 years but this camera has already depreciated most of its value and will be slower to depreciate any more.



The street value has nothing to do with the business write down percentage, I own a house that I rent out, I can depreciate it and write it off against taxes (though not the land it sits on) even though it is going up in value.

Please speak to your accountant, MF systems are well into serious capital expenditure and maximising the tax benefits are a critical part of that. There is a huge difference between a $3,000 5D MkIII and a $10,000 Hasselblad from a business point of view.

Glad you are thinking at least the H3, the H2 really was a tweaked H1, nothing noteworthy at all, whereas the H3 was the first truthfully digital from the word go H, of course once you go to the H3D II you abandon any film possibilities, but really, who cares? 

But sit down with your accountant, he will be able to tell you from your photographic income what is the best price range option to maximise the tax advantages. If I said to you you can either buy an $8,000 camera and have no cash and pay taxes at the end of the year, or buy a $15,000 camera have cash in your pocket and not pay taxes at the end of the year, most would explore the second option! Seriously, the money you would pay in taxes can buy your camera, it would effectively cost you nothing. Of course there is nothing to stop you doing that to an $8,000 camera too


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Jul 22, 2014)

Absolutely serious question:
What value do you see in buying and using this equipment? Those Kodak backs are very old, and have a high crop factor. 

Is it the resolution? If that's the case, I promise you you'd be better off buying a Nikon D810, which would be better at pretty much everything. Focus? Check. Resolution? In the real world, check. Dynamic range? Oh my God, yes. Lens selection? By a country mile. Shallow DOF control? Oh yes. 

I can think of no logical reason to buy into this system.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2014)

Stephen Melvin said:


> Absolutely serious question:
> What value do you see in buying and using this equipment? Those Kodak backs are very old, and have a high crop factor.
> 
> Is it the resolution? If that's the case, I promise you you'd be better off buying a Nikon D810, which would be better at pretty much everything. Focus? Check. Resolution? In the real world, check. Dynamic range? Oh my God, yes. Lens selection? By a country mile. Shallow DOF control? Oh yes.
> ...



If you can't think of a logical reason to buy one, then you haven't used one. Both David Hobby (strobist) and Zac Arias (One Light) who are well known for their "economy" have both bought into MF digital in the last couple of years. The sensors might be cropped from film sizes but they are still at least twice the size of 135, that is similar to the difference between crop and ff cameras, plus the 16 bit files, plus the AA filter etc etc.

If you can see the difference between crop cameras and ff cameras and want "more", medium format delivers in spades. It also introduces a completely different work vibe, there is a palpable difference between shooting with a 135 format and MF, it adds a quintessential nuance to the environment. Think things like a Bentley door closing, the sound of a Profoto pack going off to an Alien Bee, stuff like that, to most people those things are of low value, to a few they are everything.


----------



## dshipley (Jul 22, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I have been saving my monies for along time to adopt a MF system to replace one of my 5D3's for dedicated Staged Photo usage. I have a budget of 8K to start a system and this is what I liked so far.
> 
> What I'd Like out of the system
> 
> ...



If you're serious I would contact PhaseOne and see about requesting a demo.

I assume you're considering MF not for pixel count but more for the dynamic range and look the larger sensor provides... if so I suggest you pick up a used kit with an up-to-date body, one good (high sync capable) lens, and a lower MP back. You should be able to pick one up for a reasonable price within your budget and doing so minimizes the risks of moving into MF.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2014)

Stephen Melvin said:


> Absolutely serious question:
> What value do you see in buying and using this equipment? Those Kodak backs are very old, and have a high crop factor.
> 
> Is it the resolution? If that's the case, I promise you you'd be better off buying a Nikon D810, which would be better at pretty much everything. Focus? Check. Resolution? In the real world, check. Dynamic range? Oh my God, yes. Lens selection? By a country mile. Shallow DOF control? Oh yes.
> ...



Sync speed. Pretty much the main reason but the MP and lenses are also a plus.

Well PBD, I have the funds to buy a system and not worry too much about operating. Also I discussed about the tax benefits vs write off as a company asset over time and it would be better to own the system as the work comes and goes but is usually a big payout. I'd be better to own the system that lease over a long period of time while it depreciates is not for me. Not saying it isn't wise for a short term stretch of work but can't work for me.

So far, it's an H3D-II - 39mp 1.1x crop factor back + 80mm HC.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 23, 2014)

Its all set. I placed the order today for a H3DII-39 + 80mm HC and the 5D3, 50L, and 24L II will be going on ebay.

Here is my Ebay account where I'll be selling some of my Kit if anyone's interested.
http://www.ebay.com/usr/elzaz444


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 1, 2014)

It came in. It's awesome.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats! Be gentle with her, and enjoy the Swedish technology.


----------



## Menace (Aug 1, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> It came in. It's awesome.



Really pleased for you - no doubt you'll make the most of it. Happy shooting.


----------

